# Some Moron is a furry.



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

@Some Moron the furry  is a furry. No discussion required.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

No discussion required


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

You lil' bitch!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You lil' bitch!


No discussion required


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No discussion required


I strongly disagree!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I strongly disagree!


NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED.


Wrong!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

You only have two votes! You are wrong!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong!


DISCUSSION NOT REQUIRED?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> DISCUSSION NOT REQUIRED?


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Can't argue with that.


No discussion required!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You already have two votes! You are right!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Wrong, bitch!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No discussion required!


No discussion required >:U


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong, bitch!


You like the posts. You are a furry!
NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> No discussion required >:U


I SAID NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I SAID NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!


REPORTED


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Why is there an option to report your own posts?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> REPORTED


NO U


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why is there an option to report your own posts?


Because you are a furry.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> Because you are a furry.


That makes no sense. Those statements are not related, in any way.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> That makes no sense. Those statements are not related, in any way.


NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> NO U
> View attachment 35445


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 11, 2018)

I have some glitter here


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I have some glitter here


NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Damn, you have 5 votes now!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I have some glitter here


Because sparcle dog?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyway, we need to ask the real question here. What kind of animal are you, @Some Moron?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Anyway, we need to ask the real question here. What kind of animal are you, @Some Moron?


None, fool!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> None, fool!


So you're an armadillo? I bet you're an armadillo...


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Anyway, we need to ask the real question here. What kind of animal are you, @Some Moron?


DISCUSSION REQUIRED


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

A moronic furry to be sure!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> A moronic furry to be sure!


New thread: 

Is Zorack83 a furry?

No discussion required


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> New thread:
> 
> Is Zorack83 a furry?
> 
> No discussion required


Looks like a human with ears to me! That guy sucks anyways.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 35451


NO DISCISSION REQUIRED!!!!!!!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

It's hard to choose. Jeez guys.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> A moronic furry to be sure!


You know me so well!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Whatever I decide upon..... shall have to have a beard for good measure.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Now who's a good Moronic furry?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Looks like a human with ears to me! That guy sucks anyways.


Oh OK, you're *Homo* _Erectus



 _


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Now who's a good Moronic furry?


Everything other than the furry part.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

I see what you did there sir..... and I like it. *pats the good Panda* I'll get it figured out sooner than later.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Everything other than the furry part.


NO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> NO


I disagree.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

I have already 8 votes!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

And here he goes. YES!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)

@Some Moron If you are not a furry then explain why are you on this forum?


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I disagree.


NO DUSCUSSION REQUIRED


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Burn!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I disagree.


NO DUSCUSSION REQUIRED


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> NO DUSCUSSION REQUIRED


What!? That's not a word!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Some Moron If you are not a furry then explain why are you on this forum?


I have a lot of time to waste and I haven't been banned. It's simple.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Sorry, i think my medication went into my head...


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What!? That's not a word!


But you are a furry now.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 35458
> Sorry, i think my medication went into my head...


Quality meme! It's beautiful!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> But you are a furry now.


No.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Some Moron If you are not a furry then explain why are you on this forum?


He is neither furry or human, he is in between, he is SOME MORON


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

I made it that my art teacher gave himself a bad grade. Now I'll make that too!!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> I made it that my art teacher gave himself a bad grade. Now I'll make that too!!


...What?


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 35458
> Sorry, i think my medication went into my head...


Hold my beer I can make a better meme than this


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> He is neither furry or human, he is in between, he is SOME MORON


That's a great idea... I'm gonna have to steal it...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Hold my beer I can make a better meme than this


Everyone can make a better meme.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Everyone can make a better meme.


@Mikazuki Marazhu Knows what I'm capable of


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Hold my beer I can make a better meme than this


I'm going to lay down for a little, because my head is spining, but i want to see that meme later.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> @Mikazuki Marazhu Knows what I'm capable of


Guys! Guys! 

Dont underestimate @SveltColt 
He is literal meme good

:V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Guys! Guys!
> 
> Dont underestimate @SveltColt
> He is literal meme good
> ...


I'm not underestimating him, i said, everyone can make a beter meme. I made that in paint, in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Meme battles!!!!!!


On the right corner! 5 times heavy weight meme god.. @SveltColt

And on the left corner, a promising underdog of century @Night.Claw

Ok boys I want a good clean fight ye hear me?

No pulling down pants


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Meme battles!!!!!!
> 
> 
> On the right corner! 5 times heavy weight meme god.. @SveltColt
> ...


I...ahm...just doing this stuff... because... ahm... fun, yea for fun. I don't want any trouble.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

It's almost been half an hour, but there is no new meme. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

<< Not Marazhu



Night.Claw said:


> I...ahm...just doing this stuff... because... ahm... fun, yea for fun. I don't want any trouble.


I put 20 grand on ye boi, don't disappoint me! Get in the ring now and make winning memes, I'm going to use my winning on a new bad dragon dildo


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> It's almost been half an hour, but there is no new meme. I am very disappointed.


Dude, i'm using all my energy to literaly stay alive right now


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2018)

First option's winning! Yay!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm still trying to find stuff to use
holy shit


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Meme! Meme! Meme! C'mon, place your bets!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

@SveltColt makes a right jab, the meme hits @Night.Claw straight in the face!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)

Quick someone post something here so I can take a pic of the notification number


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Quick someone post something here so I can take a pic of the notification number


Aaahh


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

something


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

@Night.Claw dodges memes! Is this the next Mayweather?!

Is he going to keep dodging until @SveltColt wears out?!

Dishonorable! >:U


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 11, 2018)

Nah I don't belive that. Furries are weird.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Truth. Lmao


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like @SveltColt  is getting the upper hand!


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow and I thought people were smart here on the forums it's not Yes. It's Yes is it that hard to choose the right answer!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Wow and I thought people were smart here on the forums it's not Yes. It's Yes is it that hard to choose the right answer!


Maybe


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Looks like @SveltColt  is getting the upper hand!


Yea, i cant do things like that.


----------



## Ginza (Jul 11, 2018)

I can confirm- total furfag


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

You morons! I'll have my revenge!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'll have my revenge!


What revenge? NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

This is like the favourite thread of all of my least favourites! It's terrible!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> This is like the favourite thread of all of my least favourites! It's terrible!


Ok @Some Moron the furry


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:
			
		

> This is like the favourite thread of all of my least favourites! It’s terrible!



Does that make this thread less hated than your other least favorites, or more hated?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Yea, i cant do things like that.


Have you accepted @SveltColt as your meme Lord? V:


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> View attachment 35460
> View attachment 35461
> View attachment 35462


Conversation complete!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Mission complete
Closing thread now


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Mission complete
> Closing thread now


100% voted for yes. Now he needs a sona.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

We need to open a GoFundMe


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We need to open a GoFundMe


YES. NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron is a Furry? Pawsome!!!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

I admit my defeat


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> View attachment 35463
> I admit my defeat


I love you so much :V

You are meme demi-god


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes... Keep those memes coming :V


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

To be honest i think its going to be out of hand. I mean, do we have to force him into this? He's just a moron after all...


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> To be honest i think its going to be out of hand. I mean, do we have to force him into this? He's just a moron after all...


He has a furry side. He just have to discover it.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

However, we have already 5 pages here and in last post wins is not so much going on. That's really not normal.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> He has a furry side.


Wasn't it obvious ever since he came into this forum? V:


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wasn't it obvious ever since he came into this forum? V:


Yes, but he tries to hide it.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> Yes, but he tries to hide it.


No one survives the furry disease :V


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 11, 2018)

His fursona is obviously a fox. Only a fox would lie about not being a furry and then hit us up with that minimalistic orange fox avatar.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Rimna said:


> His fursona is obviously a fox. Only a fox would lie about not being a furry and then hit us up with that minimalistic orange fox avatar.


HEY! We have honest foxes here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 11, 2018)

Rimna said:


> His fursona is obviously a fox. Only a fox would lie about not being a furry and then hit us up with that minimalistic orange fox avatar.


The orange rectangle is a clear sign


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 11, 2018)

He's a Furry? No, he's Some Moron. :V


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> He's a Furry? No, he's Some Moron. :V


Some Moron the furry


----------



## modfox (Jul 11, 2018)

this place needs some *GERMANIC *hard bass


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

A furry Moron!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> A furry Moron!


Yes. You can be a furry and a moron at the same time.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> Yes. You can be a furry and a moron at the same time.


I do it like a pro!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

modfox said:


> this place needs some *GERMANIC *hard bass


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

I hope I'm not too late for the party


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I hope I'm not too late for the party


Did you say...PARTY? OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Good memes, but you're all idiots. And wrong. And morons. And annoying!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Did you say...PARTY? OwO


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

You're a furry @Some Moron the fox!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Stop, fool!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Stop, fool!


FURRY!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Why can't you harass @Zorack83 instead!?


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

A party for being a furry!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why can't you harass @Zorack83 instead!?


That's because he may have no furry icon but he's a furry.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's because he may have no furry icon but he's a furry.


I think he said he was a jackal.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why can't you harass @Zorack83 instead!?


I'll take that, bUT we do so enjoy giving you the moronic harrasment you so deserve!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I think he said he was a jackal.


Yep see.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's because he may have no furry icon but he's a furry.


And we have 23 votes for YES!!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I think he said he was a jackal.


Still yet to be determined....... cause I suck.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Still yet to be determined....... cause I suck.


At least you're a furry unlike @Some Moron the fox.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> At least you're a furry unlike @Some Moron the fox.


@Some Moron the furry  is a furry. NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jul 11, 2018)

He can lie to us all he wants. I have looked into his soul and found the truth!!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

@Some Moron the fox


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

I will have my revenge...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I will have my revenge...


One of us!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Never!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I will have my revenge...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

You're a fox Harry!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

@Some Moron the fox


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


>


I don't get it.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I don't get it.


Because it makes no sense.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron the fox said:


> I don't get it.


You will when you're a furry!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us! One of us!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Just putting random furry gifs in here.
FURRY PARTY!!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> Because it makes no sense.


I wasn't expecting you to admit it.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

One of us! @Some Moron the fox


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is epilepsy or party.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

@Some Moron the fox join us!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> I'm not sure if this is epilepsy or party.


the first thing i can think of is harlem shake...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Where did all the votes come from!? So many, too many!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> @Some Moron the fox join us!


AAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> AAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


Maybe I went too far...


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Where did all the votes come from!? So many, too many!


From so many people who support you. They want that you are furry.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Maybe I went too far...


YES. But everything else than that should be fine.


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Joni said:


> YES. But everything else than that should be fine.


Nope


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

One of us!


----------



## Joni (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Ah, I has suspected before that @Some Moron was in fact a fox!

That orange color...and also, using the guise as 'moron' to fool us, as foxes are wily, smart, clever and mischievous...he used the whole moron gag, just so we would suspect!

Now he needs a new name...maybe @Niedlich the Wolf has some more ideas, here.

Hmmm...let's see:

Moronofox?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, I has suspected before that @Some Moron was in fact a fox!
> 
> That orange color...and also, using the guise as 'moron' to fool us, as foxes are wily, smart, clever and mischievous...he used the whole moron gag, just so we would suspect!
> 
> ...


Just combine "some" "moron" and "fox"
Somox maybe? I don't know... im tired.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Pfiffig because it means smart and foxy!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 11, 2018)

It's got to be....

FOXYMORON!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

I can't change my name anyway, morons!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I can't change my name anyway, morons!


It's called delete your account and make a new one!


----------



## Simo (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I can't change my name anyway, morons!



Calling US morons, huh? Guess YOU must be the fox, then!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> It's called delete your account and make a new one!


I'd like to keep my 1,235 likes.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Calling US morons, huh? Guess YOU must be the fox, then!


No! Never! Wrong!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'd like to keep my 1,235 likes.


Too late, we made a blood pact brother.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Too late, we made a blood pack.


Sure you did!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Sure you did!


We did, why else do you have a little red dot on your hand?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 11, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> We did, why else do you have a little red dot on your hand...


I do...? Oh... Oh, no...


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I do...? Oh... Oh, no...


Yep, now you remember don't you?


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 11, 2018)

A furry, cheesy fox!!


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jul 11, 2018)

I concur. He must be a cheese fox.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 13, 2018)

I have succeeded, where others failed... He IS one of us.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 13, 2018)

I think this poll is a little bit r i g g e d


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I think this poll is a little bit r i g g e d


Why would you think that?


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I think this poll is a little bit r i g g e d


What, no...… Totally fair, what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 13, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Why would you think that?


Cos I wanted to answer Not Yet


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Cos I wanted to answer Not Yet


^


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 13, 2018)

Can we conclude that I am not a furry? Some of you don't seem so sure...


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

Nah, we ain't dropping it


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Can we conclude that I am not a furry? Some of you don't seem so sure...


You are a furry. NO DISCUSSION REQUIRED!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

Only if he's gay. :V


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Only if he's gay. :V



It's not compulsory, even for foxes!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Furries are mean.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Furries are mean.


I love you too


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I love you too


You're the worst of them!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You're the worst of them!


I am indeed the worst V:


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

*Boops @Some Moron* you do you :>


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

You all suck!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You all suck!



Well there's something I have not seen yet, a sona based on a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I am indeed the worst V:


I'm glad we've come to this conclusion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> It's not compulsory, even for foxes!


Foxes are the gayest of them all. Trust me, I'm an expert. V:


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Foxes are the gayest of them all. Trust me, I'm an expert. V:



Ah but are you a fox dancing the charleston?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 14, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Ah but are you a fox dancing the charleston?


Just call me twinkle-toes. :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You all suck!


We love you

Admit it.. you love knowing this >:3c


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> We love you
> 
> Admit it.. you love knowing this >:3c


It hurts to know.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just call me twinkle-toes. :V



So it is Mr Charleston Fox


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

I wonder if some moron can only disagree with any claim made against him 
Let's test it: are you an orange quadrilateral @Some Moron


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You all suck!



Ooh, that sounds mean! And you know who's mean...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I wonder if some moron can only disagree with any claim made against him
> Let's test it: are you an orange quadrilateral @Some Moron


As my custom title says, I'm not actually an orange rectangle.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes.
And I'll also add that some furry is a moron!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> As my custom title says, I'm not actually an orange rectangle.


Okay, well you aren't a furry


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Okay, well you aren't a furry


Lucky me!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Joni said:


> He has a furry side. He just have to discover it.


He needs to embrace it!! #FurryLife


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Lucky me!


You'll be fine! Once the fur grows out, a nice brush, and you'll be good as new.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Lucky me!


Damn, there goes that theory :<


----------



## Narri (Jul 14, 2018)

*Some Moron is a furry?*
*




*


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Denying is very entertaining. Please, continue accusing me of dumb stuff.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Denying is very entertaining. Please, continue accusing me of dumb stuff.


You are a green triangle


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> You are a green triangle


Wrong! You fool!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong! You fool!


A red circle?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> A red circle?


Sure, close enough.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 14, 2018)

I think he's a red icosagon.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> You are a green triangle



I like green triangles


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> I like green triangles





Lunaris said:


> A red circle?







My subconscious was doing some work here I think


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> My subconscious was doing some work here I think



something else red and round 






It is that Red Leicester

@Some Moron be careful around the Sergals or you may find yourself trapped


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

I like a bit of Smoked Cheddar myself :>


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 14, 2018)

Um... I mean...


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Um... I mean...


What is that??


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 14, 2018)

All these people comparing him to food, I dunno @_@


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

what are you DOING


----------



## Simo (Jul 14, 2018)

I heard that he's also a very cuddly furry known as 'Cuddle-puffs' in his local furry circle of furends.


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

I think I met his extended family and they told me he is a Furry.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 14, 2018)

_Please, please, everyone let's not stray from our suspicions.

The pool clearly states, that at the moment 63% consider @Some Moron as a furry, with the unconvinced remaining 37% evenly split between 'a furry' and 'a furry'. Therefore we can safely conclude, that by social enforcement Some Moron has to be a furry, but not fully. Truly, that indicates that we as a community perceive his inner furriness and accept him among our ranks.

'But', you may ask, 'how a geometrical shape can be a furry?' First and foremost we are very tolerant people, hence the lack of paws or muzzles should not restrain us from accepting Some Moron among our ranks. Moreover, I would suggest that Some Moron managed to achieve a truly modern and abstract representation of a furry. He removed all unnecessary additions and went for the purity of meaning, the extract of what is to be a furry - a colourful individual standing out, yet still perfectly fit within the world around.

To conclude, I firmly believe that Some Moron became a unbiased symbol of a furriness, furriness we can all aspire to. We all need to find a moron within ourselves!_


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

If Moron is a new species, it might need to be added to the list on FA


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Marcl said:


> _Please, please, everyone let's not stray from our suspicions.
> 
> The pool clearly states, that at the moment 63% consider @Some Moron as a furry, with the unconvinced remaining 37% evenly split between 'a furry' and 'a furry'. Therefore we can safely conclude, that by social enforcement Some Moron has to be a furry, but not fully. Truly, that indicates that we as a community perceive his inner furriness and accept him among our ranks.
> 
> ...


I'm too stupid to understand, just sayin'


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> If Moron is a new species, it might need to be added to the list on FA



why not, anthro cubes already exist. Companion Cube is my Waifu.


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

No Moronofox or Foxymoron anymore?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Joni said:


> No Moronofox or Foxymoron anymore?


Apparently not. This crap has reached a new level of meme.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

I can't wait to make my new OC, he's a Moron


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Apparently not. This crap has reached a new level of meme.


Yea, I never thought that


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> I can't wait to make my new OC, he's a Moron


Make it a red circle, it'll be amazing.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Marcl said:


> _Please, please, everyone let's not stray from our suspicions.
> 
> The pool clearly states, that at the moment 63% consider @Some Moron as a furry, with the unconvinced remaining 37% evenly split between 'a furry' and 'a furry'. Therefore we can safely conclude, that by social enforcement Some Moron has to be a furry, but not fully. Truly, that indicates that we as a community perceive his inner furriness and accept him among our ranks.
> 
> ...


A beautiful analysis, but you're wrong! You're all wrong! Always wrong! Why won't any of you believe me!?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Make it a red circle, it'll be amazing.



you only want it to be a red circle so you can stick your rectangle in it. You filth.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> you only want it to be a red circle so you can stick your rectangle in it. You filth.


Ew, no! Gross! Why would you say that!?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Ew, no! Gross! Why would you say that!?


Aaaah more of a cube guy? I see you have taste. Good job my sir.


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> A beautiful analysis, but you're wrong! You're all wrong! Always wrong! Why won't any of you believe me!?


Because Furry


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Let's see how much longer until he converts.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Let's see how much longer until he converts.


Your crap is starting to get to me, I must admit.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

It is the bright orange rectangle with in the darkness which is the metaphor that eludes to the tenderness of the furry that is with in, that has become the light to break away the darkness to behold onto the world.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Your crap is starting to get to me, I must admit.


Your fate was sealed the moment you joined FAF.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Your fate was sealed the moment you joined FAF.


Damn.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Your crap is starting to get to me, I must admit.


Another proof. Our crusade is going to reach its goal soon. OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Another proof. Our crusade is going to reach its goal soon. OwO


Yes, soon...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 14, 2018)

Come on Moron. You'll have fun being a furry.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Yes, soon...


I always knew it. You are my foxxy brother. ^.^


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Come on Moron. You'll have fun being a furry.


I have enough fun harassing furries!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I have enough fun harassing furries!


Oh no, he is a fox.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> I always knew it. You are my foxxy brother. ^.^


He definitely got the best species


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I have enough fun harassing furries!


Your harassing feels like you're hugging us.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Just let me be in denial, damn it!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Your harassing feels like you're hugging us.


Did somebody say — hugs?!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Your harassing feels like you're hugging us.


You must be confused! My idiocy is supposed to entertaining!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You must be confused! My idiocy is supposed to entertaining!


I have been entertained, much thank


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You must be confused! My idiocy is supposed to entertaining!


I'm always confused, in every situation, but i'm sure about this one. *hugs Some Moron*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Just let me be in denial, damn it!


Denial is damaging you. You must embrace it!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm always confused, in every situation, but i'm sure about this one. *hugs Some Moron*


Oh, no! Positive emotion! Unacceptable!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> I'm always confused, in every situation, but i'm sure about this one. *hugs Some Moron*


Hey! You’re giving hugs and you arn’t including me!?
*Hugs everyone in chat aggressively


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Denial is damaging you. You must embrace it!


He akready did. He's a cuddly lil' foxxo now. OwO
He just trying to look tough.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> He akready did. He's a cuddly lil' foxxo now. OwO
> He just trying to look tough.


Wrong, fool!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Hey! You’re giving hugs and you arn’t including me!?
> *Hugs everyone in chat aggressively


You can get a hug too *hugs GarnetFerrum*
You have disappeared for a long time, where have you been? And most importantly how are you?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong, fool!


See? Only tough foxxos say sometingh like "fool" to others. *hugs Some Moron again*


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> See? Only tough foxxos say sometingh like "fool" to others. *hugs Some Moron again*


*Shoves* Stranger danger! So scary!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> *Shoves* Stranger danger! So scary!


I'm not a stranger... :S


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Lets all share the floofieness and hug @Some Moron


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> You can get a hug too *hugs GarnetFerrum*
> You have disappeared for a long time, where have you been? And most importantly how are you?


My account got the lockdown for posting because dumb bot marked me for spam


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> My account got the lockdown for posting because dumb bot marked me for spam


Thats sad... 
But, now you're here again, and its nice.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> *Shoves* Stranger danger! So scary!


We aren’t’t strangers here.
*Gives the mega hug


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Positive emotions are bad! Oh, the horror!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Just let me be in denial, damn it!



You're in de Nile?  Maybe we had you all wrong.  There are no foxes living in the River Nile, but there are African Clawless Otters!  Welcome, cousin!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> We aren’t’t strangers here.
> *Gives the mega hug


Yes, we are not starngers... 
I have my name, and a picture of me.
<<--- right here.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Positive emotions are bad! Oh, the horror!


You can’t hide those feel good feelings from me! OwO


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

And it was with in the warm embrace of friendship that the orange rectangle found a home where they could be themselves.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> You're in de Nile?  Maybe we had you all wrong.  There are no foxes living in the River Nile, but there are African Clawless Otters!  Welcome, cousin!


Honestly, I prefer the idea of a fox.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Honestly, I prefer the idea of a fox.


Good choice
*Approving hug


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Honestly, I prefer the idea of a fox.


He's my brother after all.


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> We aren’t’t strangers here.
> *Gives the mega hug


YES, hugs for everyone *hugs*


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Joni said:


> YES, hugs for everyone *hugs*


*Hugs back


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

*hugs all of you* Hugs are #1 OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

When I give in, I'll change my profile picture. But to do that, I'd have to a find a new picture, but I'm never gonna do that!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> When I give in, I'll change my profile picture. But to do that, I'd have to a find a new picture, but I'm never gonna do that!


I’ll make you one OwO. It be the orange rectangle with ears, tail, and whiskers. Compromise!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> When I give in, I'll change my profile picture. But to do that, I'd have to a find a new picture, but I'm never gonna do that!


We can draw you. You just need to tell us, how you look like, and stop hiding behind that orange rectangle.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> We can draw you. You just need to tell us, how you look like, and stop hiding behind that orange rectangle.


Nah, the orange rectangle is a staple now. We will just edit it to be more foxy.


----------



## Joni (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> We can draw you. You just need to tell us, how you look like, and stop hiding behind that orange rectangle.


I think we making progress.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> I’ll make you one OwO. It be the orange rectangle with ears, tail, and whiskers. Compromise!


No! Screw the orange rectangle!


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> When I give in, I'll change my profile picture. But to do that, I'd have to a find a new picture, but I'm never gonna do that!



There will be plenty of help


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> No! Screw the orange rectangle!


Bold! I like that.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Nah, the orange rectangle is a staple now. We will just edit it to be more foxy.


A rectangle shaped fox? Nah, he's the cutest fox you ever seen, with the longest ear and tail, who always smiling, and have the biggest heart, with the warmest hugs. OwO


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> A rectangle shaped fox? Nah, he's the cutest fox you ever seen, with the longest ear and tail, who always smiling, and have the biggest heart, with the warmest hugs. OwO


OwO.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Nah, the orange rectangle is a staple now. We will just edit it to be more foxy.



Rectangular foxes are far from unprecedented! forums.furaffinity.net/threads/my-first-fursona-smelge-the-fox.97883


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Rectangular foxes are far from unprecedented! forums.furaffinity.net/threads/my-first-fursona-smelge-the-fox.97883


It's beautiful!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> A rectangle shaped fox? Nah, he's the cutest fox you ever seen, with the longest ear and tail, who always smiling, and have the biggest heart, with the warmest hugs. OwO


That sounds pretty neat...


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> That sounds pretty neat...


Just like you, isn't it? OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Just like you, isn't it? OwO


More of an opposite.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> More of an opposite.


No, your not.  Now come here and give me some of that warm hug. *hugs Some Moron with the best hug ever*


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> A rectangle shaped fox? Nah, he's the cutest fox you ever seen, with the longest ear and tail, who always smiling, and have the biggest heart, with the warmest hugs. OwO


Sounds like another me! OwO
I need this version of @Some Moron


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

*Gives the Some Moron the best hugs with these tails OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> *Gives the Some Moron the best hugs with these tails OwO


So many tails! You're killing me!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> *Gives the Some Moron the best hugs with these tails OwO


Those tail... *looks amazed* I think i'm in love with them. OwO


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> No, your not.  Now come here and give me some of that warm hug. *hugs Some Moron with the best hug ever*


I'm not supposed to feel! Oh, no!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm not supposed to feel! Oh, no!


You see, I overwhelmed him with feel. ITS COMING OUT.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Those tail... *looks amazed* I think i'm in love with them. OwO


OwO. You can have some too . *Tail hugs Night.Claw*


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> You see, I overwhelmed him with feel. ITS COMING OUT.


No! Must... Resist!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm not supposed to feel! Oh, no!


Moron, Moron, Moron... you're never going to change are you? Or maybe you're changing right now?


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> No! Must... Resist!


No resisting. *Tail cuddle*


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Moron, Moron, Moron... you're never going to change are you? Or maybe you're changing right now?


Never...?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> No resisting. *Tail cuddle*


Oh... Well, ya' got me.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Oh... Well, ya' got me.


Yay~ OwO
*Celebratory hug


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Damn, you morons might have made me a furry! I'm thinking about foxes more often than usual! Oh, no!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Damn, you morons might have made me a furry! I'm thinking about foxes more often than usual! Oh, no!


That's a good thing OwO~
It's all fun here!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Damn, you morons might have made me a furry! I'm thinking about foxes more often than usual! Oh, no!


Are you thinking about me?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Night.Claw said:


> Are you thinking about me?


Why is it so cute!? Oh, I hate it! Emotions, no!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Too much cute!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Too much cute!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

OwO. Here's some more


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Too much cute!


That sounds like defeat, come on shapes can also be acute.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> That sounds like defeat, come on shapes can also be acute.


I'd prefer to ditch the orange rectangle. It's hideous!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

You even have acute angles!

but seriously, I am finally done with this semester, so I am also in the stages of designing my character.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> You even have acute angles!
> 
> but seriously, I am finally done with this semester, so I am also in the stages of designing my character.


Shapes are dumb!


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Shapes are dumb!


Thats why you're hiding behind a shape, foxxo?


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Shapes are dumb!


Good, I tested your conviction to your decision, you may now proceed to the next stage: POSTPONING!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Flumpor said:


> Good, I tested your conviction to your decision, you may now proceed to the next stage: POSTPONING!


My favourite part!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> My favourite part!


Let's skip this phase!~


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

GarnetFerrum said:


> Let's skip this phase!~


Sure. Phase skipped.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 14, 2018)

Straight on to the Procrastination, then.  We can start that right away!


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Straight on to the Procrastination, then.  We can start that right away!


Let me add something to that phase: Deadline and Panic~


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Straight on to the Procrastination, then.  We can start that right away!


Hell yeah!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> When I give in, I'll change my profile picture. But to do that, I'd have to a find a new picture, but I'm never gonna do that!


Maybe this whole time he's just been waiting for a commission and he'll "convert" when it's done ^~^


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Maybe this whole time he's just been waiting for a commission and he'll "convert" when it's done ^~^


Wrong. If I cared enough, I'd find something.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Wrong. If I cared enough, I'd find something.


That's the point, you don't care enough. So you'll wait it out


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> That's the point, you don't care enough. So you'll wait it out


I don't get it...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

Still arguing? Why not embrace it at this point ? ;^)


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Face it @Moronofox , you're one of us.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 14, 2018)

We'll be gentle, I swear.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh, so scary!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Oh, so scary!


Come to the furry side Moronofox.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Come to the furry side Moronofox.


Never!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I don't get it...


Dw, it's my final theory. I cba to manufacture more. Turn furry when you want (not that you need anyone to tell you that) ;p


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Never!


Come to us, we have lady orange rectangles.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Come to us, we have lady orange rectangles.


You don't know if I like ladies! Dingus!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You don't know if I like ladies! Dingus!


So you're gay... like a furry.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> So you're gay... like a furry.


No, fool! I'm intentionally anonymous! My gender isn't even specified on my profile!


----------



## Marcl (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh come one. _Just give in to the furriness..._


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> No, fool! I'm intentionally anonymous! My gender isn't even specified on my profile!


So... that's a yes?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Oh come one. _Just give in to the furriness..._


After all those free likes I'm not sure I could. Denial gets me free likes!


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> After all those free likes I'm not sure I could. Denial gets me free likes!


So does furriness.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> So... that's a yes?


You make my brain hurt!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You make my brain hurt!


First sign of the transformation...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> First sign of the transformation...


Apparently anything and everything is the first sign.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Come on @Some Moron! Make Ginza proud!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm thinking what makes the first option be so much more appealing to people than the others in this poll. ;P


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Come on @Some Moron! Make Ginza proud!


I was supposed to prove Ginza wrong, no matter how high she ranked on my list of favourites!


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I'm thinking what makes the first option be so much more appealing to people than the others in this poll. ;P


Cos it's the best yes


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I was supposed to prove Ginza wrong, no matter how high she ranked on my list of favourites!


You just want her work to go to waste now that she's gone?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> You just want her work to go to waste now that she's gone?


Yeah. But I'll always remember the free likes.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Remember when they posted memes on here? Can we do that again?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Oh no, this is still going.... Perhaps this is satire? No? Then I'ma leave this-


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

This is the new meme thread?


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

So this is the new meme thread?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> So this is the new meme thread?


Hope not...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

I think Joni should make another meme, or maybe one of the other ones?


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> This is the new meme thread?





Lunaris said:


> So this is the new meme thread?


You posted that twice.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I think Joni should make another meme, or maybe one of the other ones?


Oh no, not another meme thread. I think that memes have never been talked about


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You posted that twice.


My bad


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I think Joni should make another meme, or maybe one of the other ones?


Joni is asleep btw


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Lunaris said:


> Joni is asleep btw


I can wait...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

Here's a bad meme for you:


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Why


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Here's a bad meme for you:
> View attachment 35623


Inaccurate! I'm taller than that! That meme sucks! I want a refund! This experience cost me brain cells!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Inaccurate! I'm taller than that! That meme sucks! I want a refund! This experience cost me brain cells!


Good, the less brain cells you have the more likely you are to accept that you're a furry ;^)


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Good, the less brain cells you have the more likely you are to accept that you're a furry ;^)


For every dumb thing I say, you have a dumb reason to counter me!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Sarachaga said:


> Good, the less brain cells you have the more likely you are to accept that you're a furry ;^)


That's rather dark...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

Can we continue harassing the moron? I'm bored.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Can we continue harassing the moron? I'm bored.


No, let's do something else


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> No, let's do something else


Something else wouldn't be entertaining enough.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Something else wouldn't be entertaining enough.


It would be better than this thread! I swear!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> It would be better than this thread! I swear!


I doubt it.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I doubt it.


Agh! You're no fun! You're just like the rest of the people....


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Agh! You're no fun! You're just like the rest of the people....


Oh yeah? What other conversation would be fun?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Oh yeah? What other conversation would be fun?


Acting like a human being.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Acting like a human being.


What?


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> What?


*facepalm* UGH!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 14, 2018)

See, we don't even know if it's a human being at all!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> See, we don't even know if he's a human being at all!


This is too confusing and mandatory for me.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> *facepalm* UGH!!!


You make less sense than I do. Congratulations...


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You make less sense than I do. Congratulations...


I don't know anymore


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> I don't know anymore


Really, you never disappoint!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Really, you never disappoint!


I'm getting scared again


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 15, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Remember when they posted memes on here? Can we do that again?








This is @Some Moron when he sees memes.


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2018)

he;s bad, too

punk ass fox


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2018)

he is a bad  fox

see


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2018)

fox
cox
great rhyme


----------



## Simo (Jul 15, 2018)

morn is stoned


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 15, 2018)

Pops in to see if there has been any new art of Some Moron's OC Red Leicester the fox


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 15, 2018)

@Simo Hope all is well there, friend ;w; *hugs tight*


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> fox
> cox
> great rhyme





Simo said:


> morn is stoned


Did you break something in your brain?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 15, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Did you break something in your brain?





Here you go bro. OwO Have a hug *hugs @Some Moron *


----------

